# MSH: The New Avengers



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

This is an Marvel Superheroes (FASERIP) Campaign that I am transcribing onto the boards. The campaign has been running since 2001 and I have quite a bit to transcribe from notes.

*Concept*

Just after the Onslaught, in which caused devastation on a global scale, The Avengers reform with a new team sponsored by the United Nations and the Maria Stark Foundation. 

There have been changes in my timeline up to and including the event, so I posting some of the various news articles from the past few years as history and a prologue to the event. I will also be including various news articles as I transcribe the game so people can see what is going on in the rest of the world. 

*Active Members*

Justice (US) Powers: Telekinesis/Telepathy - Eric
Behemoth (EN) Powers: Demonic Powers - Chris
Inertia (CA) Powers: Kinetic Control - Michael
Force (US) Powers: Powered Armor - Rick
Cheshire (US) Powers: Invisibility - Jill
Masada (IS) Powers: Growth/Density Control - Bob
Icicle (US) Powers: Ice Control/Generation - NPC
Tigra (US) Powers: Super Senses, Super Dexterity, Claws - NPC

*Reserve Members*

Firestar (US) Powers: Microwave Generation/Control - NPC
Black Knight (EN) Powers: Flying Horse, Ebony Blade - NPC
Photon (US) Powers: Energy Generation/Control - NPC
Onyx (US/Japan) Powers: Martial Arts - NPC

*Stories*

The New Avengers Issue 1: Forming the Team I 
The New Avengers Issue 2: Forming the Team II
The New Avengers Issue 3: Thunder & Lightning
The New Avengers Issue 4: Vipers in the Garden
The New Avengers Issue 5: A Rough Night Out
The New Avengers Issue 6: Return of a Legend
The New Avengers Issue 7: Fire in the Sky
The New Avengers Issue 8: The Coriolis Effect



*GM's Information*

Avengers Island 
Equipment
The Roster
Organizations I (Demon, Guard)



*Recent Changes*

3/6/2011 Baselines for the organizations of Demon and the Guard
are up. 
2/19/2011 Sublevels 1, 2, 3, and 4 have been added to the Avengers Island . 
2/15/2011 Levels 4,5,6,7 and the roof have been added to the Avengers Island . 
2/13/2011 Levels 2 & 3 added to the Avengers Island posted. 
2/12/2011 Part Five of Forming the Team I posted. The base stats for Justice have been posted. 
2/10/2011 First part of Avengers Island posted. Vehicles in Equipment is posted.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*History/Prolugue 1993*

*Date:* July 6th, 1993 *Article:* Death of a Legend *Source:* Daily Bugle 

Captain America was assassinated this afternoon while holding a press conference in front of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington D.C. During the press conference, Captain America eluded towards certain moral decisions that the current government endorsed, that the hero found abhorrent. While he did not go into details on the situation, because he did not want to hurt the American people or their chosen government.

He pulled off his mask, and introduced himself as Steve Rogers and talked about his history as the great American Icon during World War II, as well as fighting superhuman crime as a member of the Avengers. After that he called up his wife Sharon Carter, a former agent of SHIELD, as well as their teenage daughter Samantha Carter-Rogers. He then announced that the only way he could see to fix the government of its various ills, was to run for President of the United States in the upcoming 1996 elections. Hopefully he could fix the government from inside the systems as the representative of the American people's highest office. 

With this announcement, Steve Rogers would give back the shield he has used for the last forty years back to the US Army where he received it from, so they can replace his position. As important as it was for him to run for President of the United States, it was equally important for the government to replace him as the People of America needed a new hero to stand up for them.

After he handed the Star-Spangled Shield back to General Hunter of the US Army, Steve's head went back at an unnatural angle, almost a minute before the gunshot was heard. With this one shot, we have truly lost a Great American Hero. 



*Date:* July 10th, 1993 *Article:* US Army Chemical Weapons Testing Lab in Mount Rushmore *Source:* Daily Bugle 

According to information released by the Avengers, Captain America and the Avengers were called into investigate an emergency situation near Mount Rushmore with a rampaging superhuman on the loose. Upon investigating the situation, the Avengers were able to subdue the superhuman and retraced his path back to a secret military bunker underneath Mount Rushmore. 

In this bunker, secret experiments were being conducted upon enlisted servicemen and visitors to Mount Rushmore, in an effort to create superhumans for use by the military. For most of the victims of this research, they had no idea they had been exposed to these compounds. 



*Date:* July 14th, 1993 *Article:* Captain America Buried in Arlington National Cemetery *Source:* Daily Bugle

Today, the Great American Hero and Icon, Captain America, also known as Steve Rogers was buried in Arlington National Cemetery today. He was laid down in a rather extensive ceremony that was broadcast across the world. There were millions of people lining the route as the Presidential Carriage carried him to his final resting place. 

Thousands of people volunteered to speak about their memories of the man, but it was finally limited to five speakers by request of his wife, Sharon Carter. These people were Iron Man, representing the Avengers; Nicholas Fury, representing the forces that he fought with in World War II; Sharon Carter, his wife; Vice-President Hawthorne, as a representative of the government; and finally his daughter, Samantha Carter-Rogers. 

Around the grave site, a monument will be built to recognize his achievements, along with a 24 hour military guard to protect his remains.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*History/Prologue 1994*

*Date:* February 10th, 1994 *Article:* President Anderson Impeached *Source:* Daily Bugle

President David Anderson was impeached from his position of President of the United States, this morning in a special meeting of the full Senate. Most of the charges are stemming over the documents found at the military bunker within Mount Rushmore. 


*Date:* March 10th, 1994 *Article:* Vice-President Hawthorne Sworn in as President of the United States *Source:* Daily Bugle

After the impeachment of President Anderson last month, Vice-President Hawthorne has been sworn in to the highest office of the United States. President Hawthorne promises to continue the investigation of the claims made by Captain America and the Avengers. He has called for a high-level investigation of the weapons testing facility found in Mount Rushmore. 


According to files the White House has already released, the facility was testing visitors reactions to Mount Rushmore with various types of Chemical Warfare. So far, the Presidential Chief of Staff Marcus Russell, General of the Army Victor Edwards, and a few other lower ranking officers and enlisted men have been served by the Special Prosecutor appointed by Acting President Hawthorne last month.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*History/Prologue 1995*

*Date:* November 8th, 1995 *Article:* President Hawthorne Will Run for President *Source:* Daily Bugle

Even though he was not elected President, after the Impeachment of President Anderson, President Hawthorne will run for his second term next year in the elections against his major opponent, Graydon Creed running on an anti-Mutant position. With the current popularity rating of President Hawthorne, he does seem the man to be beat next year.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*History/Prologue 1996*

*Date:* September 17th, 1996 *Article:* Nick Fury Quits! *Source:* Daily Bugle

Today, after the General Assembly of the United Nations voted to restructure the SHIELD organization. Colonel Nicholas Fury, Director of SHIELD operations, stood in front of the assembly of ambassadors and gave a speech highlighting the previous accomplishments of SHIELD. At the end of his speech, he is quoted as saying: "If this assemblage has lost faith in the mission of SHIELD, then they have lost faith in me!. Effective immediately, I quit!". Neither Colonel Fury nor Secretary-Marshall Everquist have been available for comment. 


*Date:* September 21st, 1996 *Article:* President Hawthorne vows to rebuild New York City and rename it Liberty City! *Source:* Daily Bugle

In a very emotional speech last night to the assembled members of Congress, President Hawthorne vowed to rebuild New York City after the devastation of the Onslaught. With the help of the Red Cross, Salvation Army, and many other charities, as well as Emergency Funds appropriated by Congress, New York City will be rebuilt from the ground up as a city using the newest technology. The city will then be renamed Liberty City, after all of the heroes and civilians that died during the Onslaught. 


*Date:* October 1st, 1996 *Article:* President Hawthorne Signs the GUARD Bill *Source:* Daily Bugle 

This morning in front of a assembled group of reporters, President James Hawthorne signed the GUARD Bill into law. This new law calls for the organization of a new federal police force with the charter of combating super-human crimes. 

"After the destruction caused by the super-villain Onslaught and the death of so many of our heroes that day, we need a new agency to arrest and contain these miscreants. Our main concern is the safety of our citizens and to prevent another instance of such a powerful villain causing so much death and destruction." 

Under the GUARD Bill, the plan consists of training agents to combat super-powered individuals with the best technology that is available. The federal super-prison, known as the Vault, will be transferred into the direct control of the Guard. There are also plans to repurpose the Hulkbuster Base in New Mexico and rename it as Stronghold. 


*Date:* October 18th, 1996 *Article:* President Hawthorne Appoints Nick Fury to Lead the GUARD *Source:* Daily Bugle

Today, President Hawthorne has appointed former SHIELD Executive Director Nicholas Fury to the position of Director of the GUARD. Nicholas Fury, under the oversight of the Committee on Superhuman Activities, will start appointing his executive officers and regional commanders.


*Date:* November 4th, 1996 *Article:* President Hawthorne Gets Second Term *Source:* Daily Bugle 

President Hawthorne recieved 56% of the electoral votes in last night's election against his opponent Graydon Creed. Mr. Creed vows to rerun in the 2000 election.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*History/Prologue 1997*

*Date:* January 3rd, 1997 *Article:* Federal Warrants Granted for the X-men *Source:* Daily Bugle

Today, the Justice Department has confirmed that federal warrants have been issued to the Guard for the questioning of the X-men after the murder of the Fantastic Four, the Avengers, Doctor Doom and the Hulk. These warrants were received by the Guard, who conducted a raid on a suspected base of the X-men in Salem Center, New York. According to rumors, the Guard found the school empty and the lower levels had been rendered useless. 

*Date:* January 17th, 1997 *Article:* Tony Stark Steps Down as CEO *Source:* Business Weekly

During today's shareholders meeting for Stark Solutions, Tony Stark videoconferenced in to the meeting from an undisclosed location to deliver his opening speech. In the speech, he announced that he will be stepping down from the Board, but will still remain as the majority stockholder of the corporation. He stated that he wished to work more on research projects for the corporation than running the business. He nominated is wife Pepper Potts-Stark for the CEO position, as she has been running the day to day business operations anyways in his name. With this announcement, Stark Solutions stock dropped over twenty points on the stock market. 


*Date:* February 10th, 1997 *Article:* New York Will Get A New Avengers Franchise *Source:* Superhype Online

Construction broke ground this morning on a new Avengers Island, located off the shore of Manhattan Island. A spokesman for the contracting firm of Hanson and Morgan Contractors have confirmed that a new Avengers installation is being built in New York, being funded by three major contributors ; the Maria Stark Foundation, the Guard, and the United Nations. An unnamed reader of our website has indicated that he has seen the overall blueprints of the construction of the facility. This site has not seen a list of who will staff the new facility, but will certainly follow up on this and notify the readers as we have more information. 

According to our source, Hanson and Morgan are just building the overall structure of the facility, while Accutech Incorporated, a subsidiary of Stark/Fujikawa International shall install the latest in state of the art security and lab facilities.


*Date:* July 10th, 1997 *Article:* Guard has Announced the Freedom Force *Source:* Superhype Online

Colonel Fury this morning had a press conference in the newly constructed Liberty Island Facility in New York City. The Guard has deputized a new superhuman strike force called Freedom Force. The new lineup for the team consists of a new Captain America after his death in the Onslaught. Other team members on hand for the announcement include a light projector named Glory, a fire projector named Freedom's Flame, and a large man named Monument. Colonel Fury assures the country, that the United States will have plenty of protection against the waves of superhuman crime currently ongoing.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*In Memoriam*

*Date: *October 4th, 1998 *News Program:* In Memoriam *Source: *Channel 6 WYME

Scene 1: Introduction
Scene 2: The Film Clip
Scene 3: The Wildstrike
Scene 4: The Fate of New York
Scene 5: The Fate of San Fransisco

*Scene: *1 *Location: *Channel 6 Newsbroadcast 

The camera narrows in upon the night skyline over Washington D.C. as seen from Monument Park. The main focus of the shot is a large monument in the center of Monument Park containing multiple figures in various action poses. Everyone notices the heroic face of Captain America, with his statue holding his shield aloft just as he was about to throw it. Behind him stands the likeness of the armored hero Iron Man, as well as the rugged, handsome looks of Thor. To the left of Captain America are Yellowjacket and the Wasp in each other arms, looking like it was carved off of one of the photos just after they were originally married. To the right of Captain America, stands Reed Richards, as well as Sue, a noble attempt in trying to capture the fiery aspect of the Human Torch, but a very nice job of catching the rough looks of the Thing. 

On the base of the monument, are the stylized logos of the teams that lost members during the Onslaught, while above the logos is engraved "They gave their lives, so the world may survive!" Under the Avengers logo are engraved the names of Captain America; Thor; Iron Man; Namor, Prince of Atlantis; Dr. Pym; the Wasp; Hawkeye; the Hulk; and the Falcon,. Underneath the Fantastic Four logo, are engraved the names of Mr. Fantastic; the Invisible Woman; the Human Torch; the Thing; as well as Crystal. 

"This is Trish Tilby for Channel 6 News. This afternoon, President Hawthorne unveiled the new Onslaught Monument in Washington D.C.'s Monument Park, as a reminder of the true noble souls that gave their life in the never ending effort to protect the lives of people around the world, from the horrible monstrosity that called itself Onslaught, and the hundreds of millions that lost their lives afterwards in what we call now, The Onslaught Effect." The camera slowly moves away from the monument, towards the once familiar black-haired face of New York's most well-known newscaster. Dressed in a yellow business suit with a skirt, holding a microphone.

"It has been two years since that fateful day that the superhuman Onslaught laid waste to Central Park, and in the final climatic battle with him, so many heroes gave their lives to protect the people of this city, this country, and this world.", Trish points back to a large monitor in the background. "Let's relieve the events of that day that has changed so many lives."


*Scene:* 2 *Location: *Channel 6 Newsbroadcast: The Film Clip

The scene opens up during the fight between the enraged Hulk and the overpowering Onslaught. Trish is off to the left of the camera, looking at the spectacle beyond. "This is Trish Tilby, reporting for Channel 6 news." A pause of a few seconds occur, as if she has forgotten what she is doing. Then she lowly says "Wow!", as Onslaught decks the Hulk. There is a few seconds of dialogue between Onslaught and the Hulk, as the camera is too far away to record it. Then the Hulk uppercuts Onslaught with all of his rage and power.

There is a bright flash, as it takes the camera a few seconds to refocus. Around the Hulk, a few heroes stand, with a person pinned under the Hulk. Then the camera is brought to where the armor of Onslaught lies. It is shown cracked and broken, and a audible sigh of relief is heard from Trish, until the blue form made of pure energy rises out of the armor. 

"Oh, my God!", Trish states, as Thor dives upon the form with his mighty hammer leading the way. Thor seems to be knocked unconscious by the energy. The Human Torch and the Thing try to get to him, but are also rendered unconscious by the energy. Then the Avengers leap forward to save their friends, but the energy engulfs them and they fall. The next seen shows Iron Man holding Dr. Doom racing into the energy, with Hawkeye running into it. 

Dr. Richards seems to be talking with members of the renegade band of mutants, called the X-men. Then Dr. Richards and his wife run forward into the energy and are also overcome by its sheer power. Then, the camera focuses on the leader of the mutants, who calls himself Cyclops. As a ruby ray of destructive energy bursts from the golden visor that covers his eyes, the camera picks up him yelling, "X-men, Attack.". Then every member in their stylized costumed with an X prominently worked into the design, leaps to the offensive and targets the area where all the heroes lay in the bluish, sparkling energy field. The park bursts into different colors of lights and darkness as energy comes from the majority of the hands of these mutants.

"No!", Trish yells, as she stares at the sight in disbelief, "They're killing them!". 

The area of blue energy and the bodies of so many heroes lay, explodes in a a fiery pattern of blue, yellows and reds. The earth revolts at the release of so much energy in one spot. The pure power of the explosion levels the park in at least 100 meters, bodies landing in so much as an ignominious lump. The camera records the supposed heroes, called the X-men, saving their own members from the destructive force of the blast.

Trish stands partially within the camera's view, a look of horror and disbelief on her face. "I can't believe it. They didn't even try to save them. They let them die. All they cared about was saving their own." She slowly lowers her head at the camera, tears well up on her cheeks, making her mascara run. 

"Ladies and Gentlemen, What we've witnessed here today is a tragedy that will live on in our memories for all times. The death of so many that constantly risked their lives to make sure that this world would be safe enough to raise the next generation in, and the self-saving attitude of those who we once thought were heroes, called the X-men." 

All of a sudden, the ground beneath her starts to shake as an earthquake starts rattling the City of New York. In the background, seen through the static that now dominates the screen, one of the buildings in the cityscape slowly starts falling over spreading debris and destruction beneath it.


*Scene:* 3 *Location: *Channel 6 Newsbroadcast: The Studio 


The monitor goes to black, as the camera re-focuses on Trish within the studio. "From what we saw in Central Park, we had no idea how it would affect the world. The people of Earth, watching across the globe, shocked by the death of so many heroes, would feel the power of this loss, as the largest earthquake in existence has started, focusing its destructive power around New York."

The strange thing about this earthquake, is that earthquakes usually run along fault lines. There has never been a fault found within the New York area. So, this leaves the question, What caused the earthquake that stretched across the United States and the World itself. Some theorists hypothesized that the sheer power contained within the entity known as Onslaught, somehow caused these earthquakes and the strange blue radiation that arose from the cracks within the ground. This radiation caused mutation on a genetic level to people exposed to it. Other scientists have theorized that this was a secret weapon deployed by those cowardly X-men, to turn normal people into the monsters that they have become.", Trish slowly runs her fingers through her hair. "This occurrence which has been now called the Onslaught Effect for its randomness in causing the tremors and releasing the mutating radiation. Government scientists as well as the CDC and the newly formed Guard are currently working on the radiation trying to identify its origin as well as find a cure for its effects. The problem is that its affects were felt across the United States, with reports of exposure cases also in Europe and Asia. Surely this is a tragedy for the poor men and women changed by this radiation, but not as horrible as the fate of New York City.


*Scene:* 4 Loca*tion: *Channel 6 Newsbroadcast: Film Clip 


The monitor in the background comes on again, as the camera slowly maneuvers to catch the information that it is displaying. On the monitor it shows a picture of New York City's cityscape from a helicopter that is hovering by the Statue of Liberty. Then the picture fades to black and in white the words are written: August 4th, 1996, A day the world will never forget. Then the picture shows the ruins of New York City as it stands now. The picture slowly faces downward, where the side of the Statue of Liberty lays broken in pieces, with small portions of it barely above the water line. The remains of Ellis Island is broken in half physically with a good hundred feet of sea water between the two parts. 

The helicopter moves forward into the city, and the ruins become more apparent. People familiar with New York, will realize that Long Island is halfway underwater, with parts of skyscrapers sticking up, where they once reached proudly into the sky. Then the shot fades and reopens upon the Empire State Building. The Building has fallen down and has taken quite a few neighboring buildings with it. The true destruction of the city becomes apparent even to the most disinterested viewer. The entire city has been laid to waste by the power of the Onslaught Effect. 


*Scene:* 5 *Location:* Channel 6 Newsbroadcast: Film Clip


"Now let's take a look at the damage caused on the West Coast, specifically San Francisco.", the voice of Trish is heard, commenting on the video that is being shown. "The Onslaught Effect caused the San Andreas fault to move, causing a 9.5 magnitude earthquake that rocked the West Coast." The screen shows a before image of San Francisco and the surrounding area then fades to black and shows the current view of the city. The changes in the coastline and the city are quite apparent. 

"The destruction here is among the same scale of the damage done in New York. It will take years of hard work to make these area livable again. It is time for all Americans and the world to pull together to help each other. Please make donations to agencies like the Red Cross. Your donations will pay to help restore these areas into more habitable places."

The screen slowly fades to black, and once more the words appear: 

_August 4th, 1996, A day the world will never forget.._


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*Forming the Team I*

Scene 1: Enter Justice
Scene 2: An Offer You Can't Refuse
Scene 3: The Decision
Scene 4: The Answer
Scene 5: Favors and Compromises
Scene 6: No Place Like Home
Scene 7: A Cat in Her Crib

*Scene:* 1 *Location:* Vance Astrovik's Apartment *Date:* 16:30 on Monday, November 2nd, 1998

_As Jack and Rose exit the party, they walk along a row of lifeboats on the H.M.S. Titanic. Still gddy, they are singing a popular song, 'Come Josephine in my Flying Machine'. They fumble the words and break down laughing, as they reach the entrance to the First Class section. _

_Rose moves to the rail and leans on it. "Isn't it so magnificent? So grand and endless." as she looks up to the stars. "They're such small people, Jack... my crowd. They think they're giants on the earth, but they're not even dust in God's eye. They live inside this little tiny champagne bubble... and someday the bubble's going to burst."_

_Jack moves up to her and touches her hand on the rail. "You're not one of them there has been a mistake."_

_Confused, Rose looks back at Jack. "A mistake?"_

_Jack moves up closer to her "Uh, huh. You got mailed to the wrong address."_

_Rose starts laughing. "I did, didn't I.", she says as she points up to the sky. "Look, a shooting star."_

Across the small screen, the picture freezes. A young man gets up off the couch, while his red-haired girl friend moves over a little underneath her warm and cozy blanket.

"Do you need anything from the Kitchen, Angel?", he asks as he holds up his cup of cocoa.

"No, do you need the cocoa heated up? I can do that right here without you going back to the kitchen.", Angelica answers back as she reaches for the cocoa cup. As she touches the cup, steam rises from the top of the cup.

"I was thinking about that, but actually Angel, I was going to answer the phone.", Vance said as he started to walk towards the kitchen.

"What phone?", she said as in the background the kitchen phone starts to ring. Vance with a smug look points towards the kitchen.

"I really hate when you do that.", Angel said as she throws a pillow towards Vance.

Vance, ducking the pillow, picks up the phone. "Hello, Vance speaking."

"Vance, this is Ethyl for Captain John McGrath at the Liberty Island Guard Station.", the caller on the phone replied.

"Ethyl, it has been a while. What can I do for Guard?", Vance replied while making finger signs at Angel. Angel gets up off the couch and moves closer to him, so she can hear the phone also.

"Captain McGrath would like to set up an appointment with you tomorrow at 0900 hours. He also requests that you wear your tights.", Ethyl replied.

"Are you allowed to tell me what is going on, Ethyl?", he replied.

"Not really, but I love seeing you in your tights. It just makes my whole day.", Ethyl replied. "Now if we are good on the time, there are some other calls for this meeting, I need to make Vance."

"I have it Ethyl. 0900 at John's office and wear my tights. Does Angel need to come?", he asks. 

"Not that I am told Vance, but Sheila wanted me to tell you Hi for her."

"Tell your daughter Hi back, and I will see you in the morning. Thanks for calling Ethyl.", Vance said as he hung the phone back up.

"Ok, that was a weird call, John normally just calls me if he needs something. Why is he having Ethyl do it?", Vance says to Angelica. 

"I don't know, babe, but I just have a bad feeling about this.", she responded to him, "But, I am sure you will find out in the morning. Let's finish watching the movie." She takes him by the arm, and playfully drags him towards the couch. Just as he sits down and presses play on the VCR remote, she reaches over and kisses him. 

*Scene:* 2 *Location:* Liberty Island Guard Station *Date:* 09:00 on Tuesday, November 3rd, 1998

"Hi, Ethyl. Here I am as promised in my tights.", he said as he greeted Captain McGrath's personal assistant. 

"Vance, and you still look so cute in the tights. Come here and give me a hug, boy.", moving from around her desk, Ethyl gives Vance a hug, and then returns to her desk again. 

"Not everyone is here yet, Vance, so I am sorry, but you will have to sit out here for a little bit.", she said to him while whispering low so no one else can hear them. 

From behind Vance, he hears the familiar ring of the elevator coming to the floor. As he turns around, he sees a middle-aged, red-haired lady in a business suit, followed by two other gentlemen. One of them also in a business suit, while the other gentleman wore a lab jacket. 

"Pepper Stark, here to see Captain McGrath.", she says as she confidently strolls forward. She spends a second looking at Vance in his costume, and then moves towards the office door.

"Yes, Mrs. Stark, you are expected. You can go right in.", Ethyl says as she presses the button for the office door to be unlocked.

As the door closes behind the small group, Vance leans back towards Ethyl. "What's going on Ethyl?", as he thinks to himself this can't be good if the CEO of Stark Solutions is here. 

"I can't tell you Vance, I am under orders.", Ethyl replied. 

"Can you tell me who else is in the room for this meeting?", he responded back. 

"Sorry, Vance, the orders cover that question too. As much as I would like to satisfy your curiosity, John wants to talk to you first."

A chime rings on Ethyl's desk as John's voice comes through the intercom. "Send Justice in Ethyl."

"Guess you get to find out right now, Vance. Go on in.", she said to him, and turned back to her desk. Composing himself for a few seconds, he strode towards the office door as he heard the familiar tone that meant the door was unlocked. 

Opening the door, Vance walked into the room, and saw quite a few occupants already. Beyond Mrs. Stark and her Associates, he also saw a black woman dressed in a white costume that he immediately recognized as Photon from the Avengers. There was also an older man in a very fancy executive suit that he did not recognize, but he also had two men behind him that gave off the vibe of being bodyguards. 

"Ah, Justice come on in.", Captain McGrath said as he waved him into the room. "Let me introduce you around." John, came around the desk, and put his arm around his shoulder. 

"This is Pepper Stark, the CEO of Stark Solutions and the Maria Stark Foundation." John said as he moved Vance in front of the beautiful red haired woman that entered the office a few minutes ago. 

"A pleasure to meet you, Mrs. Stark.", Vance said as he took her hand to shake it.

"The pleasure is mine, Justice. I have heard a lot of good things about you lately.", she said, as John moved onto the people behind her.

"This is Myron Judge, one of the board members of the Maria Stark Foundation and Carl Walker, the lead researcher on certain classified projects that Stark Solutions is currently working on for GUARD."

"Gentlemen", he said, as he nodded towards them. 

"I think you have already have the pleasure of meeting Photon before.", John said as he moved in front of the black lady in the black and white costume.

"We have met in passing a few times. Friends of friends and all that.", Photon said in her southern drawl as she shook Vance's hand. 

"Nice to see you again, Photon.", he replied back to her. 

John took him over towards the elderly gentleman in the expensive suit. "This is Secretary-Marshall Everquist, with the United Nations, and he asked me to setup this meeting with you, Justice."

As Vance shook the Secretary-Marshall's hand, "This is a honor, sir. What can I do for you?"

Secretary Marshall Everquist slowly got up out of his chair, "You can do nothing for me, young man, it is what you can do for the world that has brought me here."

Vance looked at him confused, "I don't understand, sir?", he said. 

"Here, this is a lot at once, let me explain. Have a seat, young man.", as he motioned for Vance to take his chair. "You have made yourself quite a reputation lately after the Onslaught. I have read time and time again of your good works, whether capturing a super villain or just helping the city clean up the mess from a few years ago. You give so much of yourself, to a country a few years ago that sent you to prison for defending yourself and your mother."

"Sir, I am trying my best to help out the people who never deserved to be put on the front line of a war.", Vance responded back.

"I understand, but it also makes you someone special, and now I need someone special. You may have seen in the papers, young man, that the United Nations is helping to rebuild the Avengers. With the help of the Maria Stark Foundation, and the GUARD, we have built an Avengers base off the coast of New York just in international waters. Now we have to pick the team, since there were no active members that survived the Onslaught. Photon is here, in the capacity of an official member of the previous team."

"Are you asking me to join the Avengers, sir?", he asked the Secretary-Marshall. 

"No son, I am asking you to lead the Avengers, specifically the East Coast branch. You are well-liked by the people of this country, you have proven yourself time and time again that you are fair-handed as well as having common sense. These are rare qualities, in which we would like to make use of them to start the team."

"Sir, this truly an honor, but I don't know if I could do that.", Vance said as he looked down towards the floor.

"Son, you aren't going to be alone. We have made sure that you will have a capable staff to help you along with the day to day work. You will also have a former avenger by the name of Tigra to help you with administrative duties. I want you to understand, son, you were our first choice, but not our last. Why don't you go and think about this a while, and give Captain McGrath your answer in the next couple of days." 

"Thank you, ladies and gentlemen for this opportunity, but I truly need some time to think this over.", Vance said as he left John's office and took off for the skies over Liberty City. 

*Scene:* 3 *Location:* Top of the Bank of America Building *Date:* 13:00 on Tuesday, November 3rd, 1998

Vance looked off the edge of the Bank of America tower, thinking of the past few years and his life in Liberty City. Then a familiar sight caught his eye. A large orange flight trail that could only be Angelica. Without thinking, he sent out a mental nudge to her, almost like a here I am message. The orange flight trail turned towards the large skyscraper. 

"There you are, I have been looking for you for about an hour now.", Angel said with a sense of worry in her voice. 

"Sorry, I just need to do some thinking.", he replied.

"Ethyl called me after you left and told me everything. She is also quite worried about you.", Angel walked over to him and put her arms around him, comforting him. 

"It's quite an offer, Angel. I don't know if I can handle it, but I don't know if I can refuse it either.", Vance said as his left arm came up to hold her. "You know I have always wanted to be an Avenger, but leading the team is quite a bit different."

"They wouldn't have made the offer unless they thought you were ready, Vance. Also, there is supposed to be another Avenger there to help you out for a little while in case of mistakes."

"Mistakes. I am thinking the biggest one was offering the job to me.", he answered back.

"No one in that room was perfect, Vance. Everyone of them at one time or another has made their own mistakes. No one is expecting you to be perfect either. They understand mistakes happen, but they see something in you that I saw a long time ago. You learn from your mistakes and move forward. They can't ask for anything more than that.", Angel said, as her left hand keeps running through Vance's brown hair. 

"What about us? You wanted us to settle down and raise a small family together. Would you be ok with this if I took the job?"

"What I want you big lug, is you. It just means that we will have to change our lifestyle together a little more and make certain concessions. You do realize that we will be in the public eye quite a bit."

"Probably, and I would want you there right by my side, Angel."

"Call John back, Vance, and tell him you will take the job.", she said as she kissed the back of his head. 

Vance pulled a cell phone out of his cape, and dialed the numbers back to John's office.

"Hi, Ethyl. It's Vance. Can I speak to John a minute?", he said calmly into the phone. "I am fine Ethyl. She is right here with me. Ok, let me talk to him please."

"John, its Vance. About the offer this morning, I will take it. Alright John, I will see you first thing in the morning at your office." 

*Scene:* 4 *Location:*Liberty Island Guard Station *Date:* 07:30 on Wednesday, November 4th, 1998

As Vance walked in to Captain McGrath's office, he felt the butterflies in his stomach, as he had felt them the entire night before. Nodding to Ethyl, she waved him on in to the office, and opened the door when he heard the tone of the lock being released. 

"Vance, come on in. How are you feeling?", John asked. 

"Nervous as hell, John. Couldn't sleep a wink last night.", Vance replied.

With a laugh, John said, "Now you know how I felt when I took this job. Not only am I responsible for all Guard operations along the East Coast, but I also have Colonel Fury breathing down my neck from D.C. You know, it's not the first time that he has made one of those unofficial trips up here, to chew some extra fat off of me. Honestly, I think I am based too close to D.C. If the West Coast position comes up, I may have to transfer over there."

"God, that's a real assuring thought, John. On the bonus side, Angel has said I have been putting too much weight on lately.", moving over to the counter, Vance poured himself a nice strong cup of black coffee. 

"Honestly Vance, this is how it works. For a couple of seconds of excitement during the week, you will be filing hours of paperwork to the U.N., Guard, and the Stark Foundation. The best piece of advice I can give you, is to keep all your receipts and just do the paperwork. If you leave the paperwork alone too long, it will overwhelm you.", said John, as he raised his own coffee cup to his lips and took a swig.

"So, you guys aren't looking for a team leader, you're looking for an accountant and a paper pusher.", Vance quipped back. 

"Not to hurt your feelings, Vance, but I went from a field command in the Army into the paper pushing job I have now. You get used to it after a while. At least, you still can go out with the team every so often. I just get to read the action reports after the incident happens.", John said as he put the coffee cup back on his desk. 

"I see what you mean, John. If it makes you feel better, I will give you an open invitation to come along with us and help define the action report.", said Vance as he raised the coffee cup to his lips again. 

"Better watch out Vance or I might take you up on it."

The small commbox on the side of John's desk rang as Ethyl's voice came through. "Secretary-Marshall Everquist for you on the video link."

"Thank you, Ethyl. Go ahead and put him through.", as John stood up and started straightening up his uniform. Vance took the opportunity to give his uniform a good tug to hide any unsightly wrinkles. 

The bookcases in John's office slowly slide apart to reveal a large screen video monitor, and the picture of the Secretary-Marshall sitting at his desk in the U.N. appears.

"Good Morning Captain McGrath. Justice, I am glad to see you again. I hope this will be good news.", said the Secretary-Marshall coming over the large screen video monitor.

"Yes, Sir. I have decided to take your offer, sir. Hopefully, I will not give you a reason to regret it.", Vance answered back. 

"I am glad to hear that, Justice, or since we will be working rather closely, can I call you Vance?", replied the Secretary-Marshall. 

"Vance would be fine, sir."

"Good. You do not have to call me sir all the time, Vance. My name is Bill, please use it. I hope we will become good friends in time, as you have become with John.", replied Bill. 

"Thank you, Bill."

"There is one more formality, Vance. I am going to schedule you to be presented to the Security Council on November 5th at 11:00 am. I really don't see a problem with this meeting. Just show up at the U.N. in your costume and ask for me at the front desk. I will send an aide down to escort you to the meeting.", Bill said, as he made some notes on a small piece of paper in front of him. 

"I will be there, sir.", replied Vance as he caught himself in his mistake. "Sorry, Bill."

The video screen went dark, then slowly moved back behind the bookcases again. 

"How about after your meeting with the Security Council, head back my way and I will take you out to the Island on a quick tour. How does that sound?"

"Sounds good, John. I will see you in a couple of days then.", Vance said as he walked out the door and headed back to tell Angelica the news. 

*Scene:* 5 *Location:*The United Nations *Date:* 11:00 on Friday, November 6th, 1998

As Justice entered the large conference room, he could see the semi circular desk with a 200" LCD high resolution monitor behind it. He noticed Bill waving him over and pointing to the seat next to him. 

Justice sat down, as the other members of the security council sat in their positions on the large desk. 

The elderly gentleman at the microphone started to speak "I hereby call this meeting of the United Nations Security Council to order on the 6th day of November of the year 1998.", pausing for a breath he continued,  "Members will please turn their attention to the issue before the security council, referenced in Document Two Stroke Agenda Stroke 1802."  "The nomination of the Avengers as a permanently authorized security council agency. "

"Unless I hear any objections, I shall considered the agenda adopted.", the older man said, as he banged on the desk with his gavel. "The agenda is adopted."

"In accordance with the council's prior consultation the council extends an invitation under rule 39 to Secretary Marshall Everquist and to the superhero Justice, to brief the council on the Avenger's current status, Secretary Marshall Everquist?"

"Thank you, Mister President. May I first congratulate you Ambassador Ambrose, on England's assumption of the Security Council Presidency for this month.". Secretary-Marshall Bill Everquist replied to the older man.  

"Both the Queen and I thank you, Secretary-Marshall, Please continue. "

"The Avengers stand ready and willing to assume their duties as described in resolution 1406, that of policing and monitoring global metahuman activity, while providing a diplomatic conduit for super powered conflict resolution.", as Bill shuffled around some of the files on the desk in front of him, " I have selected the man I wish to run the Avengers as their first Chairperson, and that is the superhero sitting next to me known as Justice. "

"Secretary Marshall, I have some questions.", the older black man with his pepper grey hair leaned towards the microphone. 

"The chair will hear Ambassador Trautmann of the United States.", President Ambrose stated.

"I have finished reviewing his security record, and I am concerned about this conviction of murder that he was sentenced to the Vault for. Does the United Nations, really want a convicted murderer in such a high profile position?", the Ambassador asked, while moving his glasses up a little bit, reading the security file in front of him.

"Ambassador Trautmann, he has served his time for the conviction, and instead of going into hiding or becoming another super-villain, he has done more for the United States than a lot of people have. ", Bill replied, "May I remind you, Ambassador, he was there in the Onslaught, not fighting that monster, but helping rescue people from the damage that monster caused. He also spent a year of his own time helping city and state officials in cleaning up the mess of that disaster. He even held the pieces of the Statue of Liberty together while his fiancée fused them back into place. "

"I have a question, President Ambrose." , the older Chinese man turned to look at the elder man in the middle of the desk. 

"The chair recognizes Ambassador Chi of the Republic of China.",  President Ambrose responded. 

"Secretary-Marshall, you have gone on about his helping New York and the United States, but what has he done for the world. What has he done that he will be an Ambassador himself to the countries of the world?", asked the Chinese man. 

"Ambassador, what had you done outside of China, before you were elected to this august assembly. I say, let him have his chance to prove his worth to this assemblage and to the world. ", Bill replied. 

"Are there any more questions?" President Ambrose asked while looking around the desk.  "Then esteemed members, I call for a vote on resolution 1406. Please put your votes into the computer."

A few seconds later the votes started to appear on the large monitor behind the President. As Justice looked at the monitor, he noticed that the votes for yea were twelve to the votes for nay of two. The biggest problem was that one of the votes for nay, was from the United States Ambassador. 

"Ambassador Trautman, you have voted nay towards the passing of resolution 1406. As a founding member of the United Nations, does the United States wish to veto the passage of this resolution. ", the english gentleman asked, as he sipped from a cup of tea. 

"No, we do not Mister President.", the older black gentleman said with a sigh, "We just want it to be on record, that we think this is a bad idea. 

"As the results of the vote on resolution 1406 passes, the Avengers are to be accorded permanent rights as an agency of the United Nations Security Council, with the Avenger known as Justice assigned to be their first Chairperson. ", said the English gentleman as he put down his tea cup and picked up his gavel and struck the desk. 

"The Security Council thanks you for your time, gentlemen. And if you will excuse us, we have other matters to discuss. ", said the older gentleman as Bill and Justice, left the room. 

Outside the room, there was a natural urgency in Vance's feelings, but he did not know why. He reached across to Bill's hand and shook it, while smiling he said "Thank you for all of your help, sir."

"Don't mention it Vance, but next time you will be in there all by yourself. ", Bill replied, "So be careful. A couple of them are just waiting for you to fail, so they can push their own selections into your position."

"I will try my best not to let you down, sir.", Vance replied.

"There goes that sir thing again, Vance. Remember, you don't report to me, your report to the people we just left.", Bill turned away and started to walk towards his own office. 

"Thanks a lot, Bill.", Vance replied as he watched Bill walk away. 

*Scene:* 6 *Location:*Avenger's Island *Date:* 14:00 on Friday, November 6th, 1998


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 26, 2010)

*Avenger's Island*





_This picture is from 'The Algernon Files 1.0' by Blackwyrm Publishing. _​ 
*Background* 

Avenger's Island is approximately eleven miles off the coast of New York, in international waters. The island is artificially built using the remains of the S.H.I.E.L.D Helicarrier from the bay of New York City where it crashed during the Onslaught. The island is considered a registered facility of the United Nations, for the sole purpose of housing an Avenger's team. 

*Security Systems*

The Avengers complex is as well-protected as any building on Earth. However, by definition, any opponent who would attack an Avengers headquarters is a world-class threat, dangerous beyond the capabilities of any security system ( assuming of course that the attacker is not a complete idiot with no idea of what he is getting himself into). Avengers headquarters have been assaulted by aliens, monsters, despots, super-villains, angry crowds, idiots, and Dracula's mesmerized hordes of cultists, winos, and vermin (human and animal types).

Avengers security systems are always non-lethal, designed to capture and immobilize the threat with a minimum degree of injury. They are sophisticated enough to avoid attacking non-superhuman people who pose no threat to the Avengers and not attempting to violate security (although the presence of innocent people will always be noted if they run afoul of a security sensor). All security and defense systems are tied into the Avengers main computer system and can be overridden by the person on monitor duty. 

Throughout the entire island, any cameras or any type of recorders have been disabled by a special ultrasonic frequency being radiated into the areas. The only cameras and recording equipment that works is specifically GUARD equipment that has been built to take in that radiation and bypass it. If someone wants a snapshot of one of the exhibits, they will have to buy a photograph down in the retail center. 


*Outdoor Security Systems*

The island's first line of defense is a series of highly sophisticated sensor nets that make approaching undetectable practically impossible. There is only one surface craft allowed access (the ferry operated from the Liberty City Guard Station) and air traffic is limited to a single approach vector.

The grounds of the Island are covered with hidden sensors buried in the lawns, hedges, trees, and even under the sand of the beaches to ensure full coverage of the outside grounds. These sensors provide full-body scans of an intruder. Threats automatically activate the defense system and sound an alert at the monitor. Threats are categorized with the following priorities: 

• Identifies enemies of the Avengers (this category includes anyone actually in combat with an Avenger or vandalizing Avengers property whether or not the threat is previously identified). 

• Identified enemies of friendly contacts. 

• Wanted criminals and fugitives from the law. 

• Anyone possessing superhuman powers, including beings with battlesuits or other high-tech weapons. 

• Any armed being, including armed robots. 

• Any energy source, radiation source, toxin, gas, corrosive, or hazardous chemicals of Excellent strength or better. 

• Natural disasters 

The presence of non-threatening intruders sounds an alert at the monitor but does not activate the defensive systems.

*Base Exterior*

On the main dock, there are a total of four warehouses that have large freight platforms that can lower down to a secured area of sublevel 1. Warehouse 2 South is used to store employee's vehicles when they come across on the ferry. There are also two helipads, one on the north dock and the other on the south dock, that can be used by helicopters or VTOL aircraft. 

*Bungalows*

There are eight small structures or bungalows, four of them gracing the beach on the northern side, while the other four are on the southern beach. These worked so well for providing members privacy in the days of the West Coast Avengers, that they have become a welcome addition to the building plans when there is enough room to do so. Each one of the bungalows are placed on the beach, and there is a bit of room between each one to promote privacy and a sense of relaxation.

The bungalows are for those members that don't want to take advantage of the living quarters provide inside. Currently Inertia and her son, Cheshire, Masada, and Tigra occupy some of the bungalows.

Each one of the bungalow is basically a small two-story house. The first floor contains a small study, a kitchen with pantry, a living room, a dining room, and a half bathroom. The second floor of the bungalow contains the master bedroom, a full bathroom, as well as a private lounge.

*Jarvis*

Jarvis is a prototype artificial intelligence program designed by Tony Stark, based upon on the brainwaves of the Avenger's long-time butler Edwin Jarvis. When Jarvis retired from the Avengers and taking care of Avenger's Mansion, after the terrible beating he took at the hands of Mister Hyde, Tony asked Jarvis if he could take a specialized brain scan to help with a theoretical program. Jarvis agreed, and returned back to England. Tony wrote the majority of the artificial intelligence program with the help of Dr. Hank Pym, the original Ant-Man. 

Jarvis, the program, has the original memories of the real Jarvis' life experiences and has been allowed to mature over the last two years since he was brought online. Jarvis' personality matrix not only includes his original parameters but also an incalculable amount of cultural and informational resources gleaned by his obsessive observation and cataloging of human behavior. 

From the memories of the original Jarvis, he is quite attached to more than a few of the original Avengers and was sad to learn of their death at the hands of Onslaught. Most of the Avengers that see him find it a little hard to get use, a holographic representation of their friend for decades that knows everything about them. 

*Base Personnel*

Chief of Staff Michael Arthur: Not much is known about Mr. Arthur's past and he does not discuss it. He was hired based on the recommendation of Secretary-Marshall Everquist. When trying to do security checks, Michael Arthur has not existed beyond the last two years. He seems to have quite a bit of knowledge about politics, bureaucracies, and how the world governments truly work. He also seems to know quite a few people around the world, and sometimes can call on favors if the team needs to get something from that region. He is always well dressed in tailor made suits fitted just for him. He is very business minded, and usually keeps a small guard energy pistol under his suit jacket.

Chief of Security Lillian Crawley-Jeffries: Lil is a Canadian citizen with the mutant ability to generate a homeostatic bio aura around all parts of her body, rendering them impervious to all forms of physical and energy attacks. After working for Department H for a while as Diamond Lil, she and her husband Madison Jeffries sought work with the U.N., after Madison was gravely injured during a fight while serving with Alpha Flight. She has since retired and commands the small unit of U.N. security troops guarding the Island. She seems to constantly be lecturing certain team members about why they need to follow certain security protocols. But once she is off duty, she lets her hair down and can play poker with the best of them. 

Chief of Technical Services Fabian Stankowciz: Fabian is an inventive genius skilled at designing battlesuits, robots, security devices, and accessories. He had some brief conflicts with the Avengers, but eventually they hired him to work and maintain equipment such as the Quinjets. He does not seem to have a social life, and is usually found inside the engine of a vehicle tuning it up, or making changes to various blue prints for ideas he has had. Sometimes, he can be found with Force discussing new ideas for his armor. 

Special Technical Consultant Madison Jeffries: Madison is a Canadian citizen with the mutant ability to restructure glass, metal and plastics (basically anything inorganic). For a while he was also a member of Alpha Flight as Box. He is a tremendous asset to any technical staff but cannot create a device he does not understand. 

Chief of Public Relations Brad Longsworth: A young and well-dressed man, Brad has a very outgoing personality. He seems to have a natural knack with people, quickly finding something to relate with them and making them feel comfortable. This is his first job out of college, and he does not want to mess things up. 

Receptionist/Personal Assistant to the Chairperson Natasha Roman: Natasha is a very attractive red-haired young lady, that seems to be quite popular with the males that work on the island. She is very good about keeping the chairperson's schedule and maintaining all of his appointments on a daily basis. She is one of the first people that visitors normally meet at the island, as she usually handles the chaos of the museum visitor times. Once she has made sure that they have their guest badge, she will hand them off to Jarvis who will lead the tours. 

GUARD Liaison Rica Johnson: She started her career as a well-decorated cop in the burglary division of NYPD. After a while, she moved up into the NYPD SWAT teams. From there, she was joined GUARD as a field agent and moved up the ranks quickly to a Master Sergeant. She has a very cheerful personality, and even after all of her career, she still remains much of an optimist. But this does not stop her from going out with the Avengers and using her trusty sidearm. 

Housekeeper Rosa DeCosta: She has worked for the Avengers for a long time, cleaning up the personal residences. She has transferred over to the new facility and has her own room here now as well as a full time position. She is only responsible for guest areas and other duties such as laundry. The permanent residents here are responsible for cleaning their own living spaces. She is a middle-aged woman of Hispanic descent, with a grandmotherly attitude. 

Dr. Mattie "Doc" Holliday: On call to the Avengers, as well as working at Liberty City Memorial Hospital as Chief of Staff. Mattie is a young, but well experienced medical doctor as well as being able to perform some small surgical procedures. With her access to medical records, she pretty well knows every secret identity on the past three teams as well as their full medical histories. She maintains a small general medical office on the 1st level, preferring to use the medical lab only for the greatest emergencies. 

Chef Anthony "Tony" Mathes: Tony is a excellent cook, he could have opened a new restaurant anywhere he liked, but he likes dealing with people he knows. Though he does cook very elegant meals for formal engagements, he loves to just cook simple orders with something special to spice them up while talking to the people who will be eating it. This way he can find out their likes and sometimes make special surprises for them. 

*Main Building*

The main building will be discussed level by level, but there will be two separate sections of the levels. One will be for the museum sections and the public areas of the base. The second will be dealing with the actual base itself with the employee and office areas. 

*Level 1*

*Museum/Public Areas*

Welcome Center: Upon entering the main atrium, visitors are given name badges that also act as sentry monitors, providing the person's constant location and condition. As with most systems onsite, this and other security measures are all under watch by Jarvis in addition to site security personnel. The museum section of the base is open Monday through Friday from 10:00 am to 2:00 pm. 

Press Area: The press area is used for press conferences. Video transceiver hook-ups provide access to most network receiving stations. There are multiple digital monitors throughout the room for video or data clips to be shown to the press. Up on the small stage is a lectern with the United Nations seal with East Coast above the seal and Avengers below the seal in gold type. This area is normally locked unless the Avengers are expecting to give a press conference. 

Plaza with a Small Cafeteria: This small cafeteria serves a daily selection of food that visitors can eat at tables in the plaza. It is mostly standard fare with a soda machine for drinks. 

Retail Center: Here visitors can buy the latest "Avengers" comics, toys, or games for their children, or mementoes of their visit here. There is a part-time employee that comes in during visitor hours to run the cash registers and keep track of the store. 

Escalators: On the museum side of levels one through 5, there are up escalators on the north side of the museum and down escalators on the south side of the museum.

Elevators: When a disabled or elderly visitor to the museum registers, there name badge will be able to activate the elevators in the north east corner of the museum. 

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Reception Area: This is the Personal Assistant to the Chairperson Natasha Roman's office area. She can see everything going on in the first floor of the museum as she makes the visitor museum badges, while handling the Chairperson's hectic meeting schedule. She usually has a nice and clean desk as most of her files are on her computer and encrypted.

Chairperson's Formal Office (Justice): This is the Chairperson's formal office, to be used for meetings with dignitaries. The office is kept spotless by Natasha, unlike the chairperson's personal office on level 5. Currently this office is reserved for the use of Justice. 

Doc's Office: This is the small medical room used by 'Doc' Holliday while she is here for routine exams. It is a state of the art medical room, having the ability to do any radiological testing in the room itself with a built-in medical scanner that she has had Stan working on. The unit is highly expensive, and she hopes that they can get the price down to where it could be used by regular hospitals. She also has been training a couple of the members of the team in here in emergency first aid skills. 

Public Relations Office: This is the Public Relations Officer Brad Longsworth's office. The office is highly cluttered, and very disorganized, but Brad actually knows where everything is, so no one but him goes in there. Justice asked him for a very specific news article one time over the phone, and Brad told him exactly what stack and exactly the number of papers down.

Monitor Room: This is a very advanced communications control and monitoring station with very advanced technologies in here. Usually there is a member of the Avengers and two U.N. security officers in here monitoring multiple stations for the signs of trouble. But the monitoring systems can be run by just the two security officers and often is while the Avengers are out dealing with emergencies. There are two restricted computer consoles in the room, that are high security units that will only activate for a member of the team. Often while the two security officers are monitoring the systems, the Avenger on duty is reading old case files or record files on some of the Avenger's foes. 

Elevators: These elevators will only react to an employee's identification cards. These elevators will take employees anywhere from to the roof down to sublevel 2, depending on the person's security access.

*Level 2*

*Museum/Public Areas* 

Museum & Orientation Area (The Original Avengers of the 1960 & 70s Exhibits): The museum boasts many interactive displays, in addition to the traditional exhibits. Computer tracking of the visitor tags allows for the holographic and audio displays to change based on the perspective of the individual visitor. Some of the more popular exhibits are replicas of Captain America's costume and shield, and two of the early Iron Man armors, with one actually in pieces showing component layouts. 

Museum Control Room: From here, all of the interactive holographic museum displays are loaded and controlled. Jarvis is the only exception, as his main control programs operate out of the primary computer cores on level 3. 

Museum Archives: Here is where the majority of the newspaper articles, books, non-classified reports from the Avengers files are kept. There is usually one or two college students during tour hours working on various papers about the Avengers. 

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Formal Dining Room: This is a large room with a lot attention paid to detail. The room has almost a Victorian feel to it, by its looks and the style of furniture in the room. The formal dining room can hold charity dinners up to a hundred guests, or just a nice snack after a hard day at work. 

Ballroom: The Ballroom is also connected to the formal dining room, and continues with the old Victorian styles. It is also used for charity dinners and special functions. 

Kitchen: This is the kitchen of Chef "Tony". It is a state of the art kitchen and pantry combination allowing him to the room to prepare dinner for one or up to one hundred guests. Though, if Chef Tony has his assistants in here, it does feel crowded. 

Employee Library (Lower): This library continues on with the Victorian themes shown in the dining room and the ballroom. It is actually a large room taking up room on this floor and the 3rd floor, it also has a second level entry to the 3rd floor, and a circular iron wrought stair to climb up to the higher level. The books here range from literary classics to some of the newer fiction and non-fiction titles. Employees are allowed to take books from here to read as long as they put them back when they are done. 

Recreational Center & Arcade: This room is done in a little more modern style having a large screen television on one wall, and a couple of smaller ones throughout the room with earphones. There is a selection of the newer arcade consoles attached to the TVs. There are also some classic video game cabinets and a couple of pinball machines. Normally there is usually a couple of the off duty security officers in here at all hours of the day or night. 

Security Barracks Alpha: This is the first barracks for the U.N. security forces, having a set of six bunk beds in here as well as military style bathroom and shower facilities. Usually there are a couple of people sleeping in here during all hours of the day or night.

Security Barracks Beta: This is the second barracks for the U.N. security forces, having a set of six bunk beds in here as well as military style bathroom and shower facilities. Usually there are a couple of people sleeping in here during all hours of the day or night.

Sky-Skimmer Bays (6): These small bays each hold two of the flying motorcycles called Sky-Skimmers. There are a total of twelve assigned to the island for use by the Avengers or security forces.

Maintenance Area for the Sky-Skimmers: This is the maintenance area, where the technical staff work on non-operational Sky-Skimmers. There are usually one or two of the twelve in here at all times being worked on for one problem or another.

Landing & Exit Ramps for the Sky-Skimmers: These ramps lead directly in and out of the Sky-Skimmer bay and are used to launch them outside or land them back in the building. The North ramp is used for landing the craft to come back in to the facility, while the South ramp is used normally for launching them.


*Level 3*

*Museum/Public Areas* 

Museum (Avengers of the 80's and 90's Exhibits): In here are collected exhibits detailing the adventures of the Avengers of the 1980's and 1990's. There are also a few other exhibits in here like the Fearmaster's gun, and the head of Ultron V. There is also the Silver Centurion Iron Man armor, here on display.There is also a state of the art virtual reality console, that will take users on a tour of the Avengers New York mansion before it became a monument, and the Avengers West-Coast mansion. There are also special consoles, where the public can listen to the after-mission reports of the Avengers, all of the available logs have been checked to make sure no personal or classified information was in them. 

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Primary Computer Core: This is the master computer core serving not only the whole complex, but the Jarvis program also. There are master backup tapes in Sublevel 3, the Vault, as well as ongoing backups sent every night to the Skywatch satellite in Earth's orbit. 

Main Assembly Room: In this room, is the circular round table that each of the Avenger's meetings are held at. The room itself is wired for privacy, making sure that no one can eavesdrop on the meetings. The table itself is a gift from Namor a few years back before the Onslaught. The table is hand crafted out of coral and precious minerals, made by the hands of the finest Atlantean craftsmen. 

Medical Facility: This level includes an operating room, small recovery room, a life support chamber that incorporates cryogenic technology for patients in critical condition, surgical preparation/scrub room, and a biochemistry lab. The entrances to these medical facilities are all airlocks, to maintain sterility and isolate any experimental mishaps. The comprehensiveness of the medical facilities is a grim testimonial to the risks of a hero's career

Bio/Chemistry Labs: This area is a state of the art, advanced biochemistry lab. Currently it has not seen much use, unless Dr. Holliday uses it for medical research.

Employee Library (Upper): This is the upper floor section of the library, that has small walkways around the sides, allowing a person to look over the railings and to the floor below. There is a circular iron-wrought staircase leading down below to the 2nd floor library entrance. 

*Level 4*

*Museum/Public Areas* 

Museum (Current Avengers Exhibits): This area contains holograms of the current roster of the Avengers and as much back story as the players feel comfortable with for their characters. At no time is any of their secret identities exposed here. Some of the more interesting items that are displayed here is an original Marvel Boy costume and an older set of the Force armor. 

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Mechanics Lab: This is a state of the art mechanics lab that is adjacent to both the robotics/electronics lab as well as the Armory. Force currently uses as well as Fabian when he has some free time to tinker around. 

Robotics/Electronics Lab: This is a state of the art robotics and electronics lab that is adjacent to the mechanics lab and the armory. 

Armory: This area is adjacent to the mechanics and the robotics/electronics lab but it is separate, and is currently locked out to regular members by Force. He has some designs here is working on for a future armor set, and got permission to lock out the others for safety reasons, until he was reasonably sure that there is no danger to others. The walls are made with 3 inches of adamnitium, with a force field, then another three inches of adamnitium. Due to the high level of security in the room, no communications work in here except for the wire connected intercoms at the doors. 

_GM's Note:_ Force is hiding a secret in here, underneath the cover of safety concerns. He found a set of Tony's armor designs for a next generation Iron Man armor set and is currently building it. 

Trophy Room: This is a secure trophy room away from the museum for the members of the team to reminisce about their adventures. This actually holds some classified exhibits, such as an entire suit of Doctor Doom's armor. 

Guest Quarters: In these rooms the guests staying over for a day or two are kept. These are very comfortable rooms with anything the guest could desire in here. 

Staff Living Quarters: These are the private quarters of the staff that normally live on base, such as the Chief of Staff, the Housekeeper, the Receptionist, and the Chief of Security. 

*Level 5*

*Museum/Public Areas* 

Museum (Memorial Hall): These are exhibits of the Avengers that have fallen in service to the world, protecting man from the dangers that Avengers face every day. There are exhibits for Dr. Henry Pym (Giant-Man, Ant-Man), Wasp, Captain America, Crystal, Hawkeye, Jocasta, Sandman, Swordsman, Thor, Iron Man, Vision, Mockingbird, and Wonder Man. Beyond the statues of the heroes, there are other exhibits also such as holographic displays of some of their adventures. There are also recorded testimonies and remembrances by their fellow Avengers, taken from various personal logs and official mission logs. The recorded data has been screened to make sure that no classified data or other personal information will be heard.

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Living Quarters for members of the Avengers: These are the living quarters for the members of the Avengers team. Currently Force and Icicle are assigned rooms up on this level. 

Chairperson's Living Quarter's (Justice & Firestar): This is the Chairperson's living quarters currently assigned to Justice and his fiancée Firestar. 

Chairperson's personal office (Justice): This is the Chairperson's personal office, where most of the paperwork gets done. Currently it is assigned to Justice. 

*Level 6*

*Office/Employee Areas *

Maintenance Bays for Quinjets: The separating floor between the maintenance bays and the living quarters beneath is heavily reinforced and sound baffled. A person could put his ear to the ceiling in the living quarters below and never know there was anything happening in the levels above, regardless of the activity occurring.

The Maintenance Bay also stores three extra regular quinjets here on their sides, in special storage dollies. This makes it easier to store extra quinjets for emergency use here. 

Magnetic Lift to the Hanger Level: This heavy duty lift is an elevator to transport Quinjets up to the hanger level for launching. It is rated to hold two of the regular quinjets on their storage dollies or one of the quinjets in full launch mode. 

*Level 7*

*Office/Employee Areas* 

Quinjet Hanger: Employing the principles of a naval aircraft carrier landing deck, the hanger uses a wire (which catches the arresting hook of the Quinjet) and a series of pistol-coupled pulleys which gradually decelerate the craft over a 30 foot distance. Normally, the new "Predator" Quinjet prototype is on the launcher for emergency use. 

*Roof*

"The Dome": this is a small greenhouse for certain members which find gardening relaxing. The top of the dome is actually a compact lighting system that shines a bright red signal light at night, marking the presence of the island for shipping. The light is as powerful as many modern lighthouses, and works on the same principles.

Primary Sensor Arrays: Here are the primary sensor arrays that go out over a couple of miles radius, showing the communications room any type of threat to the island. It also keeps track of local air traffic and shipping traffice. There is also the main communications array here that keeps in touch with Skywatch, Deepwatch, and other Avengers bases. It also monitors all news agencies and other communications channels for emergencies. 

*Sublevel 1*

Danger Room Control Room and Viewing Area: Thought this room is on Sublevel 1, the room is built on the top of the large Danger Room and has a specialized holographic visual display system to protect the people in this room from any powers being used in the Danger Room itself. There is also a separate elevator in the control room that will take people down to the Danger Room. 

Elevator to the Vault: This elevator will only go down to Sublevel 4 and the Vault itself. To activate the elevator, it requires the chairperson's Identicard and two other active members Identicard's for both entering and leaving the vault. This is actually very difficult to bypass, as the Identicard will only be active while it senses a certain members biorhythms and DNA.  

Lounge: The lounge is actually a place for members of the team to unwind while they are off duty. It contains a Billiards table, pinball machines, and a couple of arcade machines. There is also a 100" wide screen TV hooked up to the latest home gaming consoles.

Movie Theater: The room is setup as a movie theater including luxury seating for 16 occupants. Popcorn machine and soda dispensers. It does not have movies the same release weekend, but will get them a couple of weeks later. 

Locker Room/Showers: This contains a locker room and showers for both male and female members of the team to clean up after sessions in the Gym or Danger Room.

Gym: The Gym has a small running track around the outer part of the room and specialized fitness equipment. The weight machines can be adjusted for normal human use up to the ability of someone lifting fifty tons. 

Submarine Bay: This is the bay for the Hydrojet. A specialized version of a Quinjet for long-term underwater use.

Power Room: This Room is actually a room that has contains the backup power systems for the island based off a mini arc-reactor developed by Stark Industries. It also contains an elevator to the main power supply for the island on Sublevel 3. 

*Sublevel 2*

This level is about 100 feet below Sublevel 1 in the rocky shelf of the island attached to the seafloor. 

Danger Room: The Danger Room is a total of five stories high and the length of a football field. The room is surrounded by five inches of Adamanitium to prevent any accidents. The Danger Room uses state of the art equipment, including new holographic systems. It has the ability to create robots and obstacles as well as self-repair capabilities, and the ability for an occupant to program the room by their voice. 

*Sublevel 3*

This sublevel is at the same depth of the seafloor. It is within the rocky shelf of the island on the eastern side that contains the main power room for the island.

Geothermal Tap: This is a full geothermal tap going down below the continental shelf and into the lava to provide a natural power supply for the island. 

Computer Room: This is an emergency backup system for the computers and Jarvis programs.

*Sublevel 4*

Vault:  Buried 150 feet below the sea floor with the special elevator from sublevel 1 as its only access. Beyond the security measures listed for the elevator on sublevel 1, the Vault represents the highest degree of security present on the island. Containing valuable and/or dangerous items gathered over the decades by the various teams, the walls are solid vibranium over a meter thick. Their construction took over a year and the cost, while concealed as a national secret, was enormous. In addition to their sheer physical strength, the walls are reinforced by force fields whose frequency harmonics constantly and randomly change, preventing passage by all known phasing, teleportation, temporal, and dimensional travel effects.

*GM's Note:* Originally the base for the game started like a version of the West Coast Avengers complex, but when I saw the plans for this base in 'The Algernon Files' by Blackwyrm Publishing, I switched the base over and retconned it with the group. This base and most of the frame work for it comes from 'The Algernon Files', with changes and suggestions by the players as the game moved forwards.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 7, 2011)

*Avenger's Equipment*

Like any super-hero team that's been around long enough, the Avengers have run across their share of stuff that's more technologically advanced than anything else on Earth. While the first impulse might be to share such brilliance with Mankind to make things better for everyone, often a prime directive sort of feeling creeps into the matter. Many of these items could alter the balance of power in the world, at the very least alter the way the ways in which society is developing. Not to mention the difficulties that might ensue should the public at large discover the hair-raising origins of where these goodies originated. Once you set yourself up as the guardian as Mankind, it sometimes becomes difficult to discern where and when you should stop. Suffice to say, the Avengers kept a lot of these things in the Island's Vault. Justice, the current Avenger's Chairperson, agrees with that sentiment. 

There are still files in the Avengers' computers that are so deeply encrypted, using their secret, arcane codes, that no one has been able to retrieve them. There are mysteries to the team's history, references to adventures only partially available, which tantalize and tease the new members. Some of those items which reside in the Vault are perhaps detailed in these hidden memoirs, while others can be unexplained horrors which the earlier heroes could only hide away from the eyes of Mankind.

*Communications Technology* 

The Avengers Identicard is the handiest tool this side of a Swiss Army knife. Normally it looks like a card with an Avenger's picture and signature on it, like a souped up driver's license. But it does so much more.

First, the Identicard serves as a communications device. Each card has a flat-screen monitor to receive and send audio and video data. The Identicard can beep like a pager, communicate like a videophone, and record like a mini-recorder; it also has a virtual global range with satellite uplink. The Identicard can be used as a tracking device to locate a missing Avenger via his or her card's unique signal.

In addition, it can act as a small computer with a numerical access pad. All by itself, this makes an overpowered calculator. But with appropriate access codes, it can contact Avengers computers, which can then be operated with voice commands. The Identicard also acts as an ignition key for Avengers vehicles and as a key to Avengers bases.

The cards are waterproof and can handle a lot of pressure, but they're not indestructible, so heroes should avoid using them indiscriminately to clean the exhaust ports on their boot jets. Bad things can happen.

*Restraints and Security*

A GUARD Battlevan and team are not always just around the corner and heroes may need a method of villain containment before they can arrive on the scene.

For years, the Avengers have depended on Stasis-Manacles developed by Iron Man after an earlier less-successful design. Fastened on, these affect the nervous system and render a paranormal's access to his powers, or ability to scratch his nose, a difficult thing. They vary in success-rate, based on the peculiar energies of the individual, and the person's intensity level. They tend to work best on a beaten, rather thrashed opponent. It should be obvious why the Avengers have never felt a desire to share this particular technology with their comrades in super-heroing.

*Vehicles* 

"Predator" Quinjet: A relatively new design from Stark Solutions and the Wakanda Design Group. The Predator Quinjet is a dark metallic sheen quinjet, that rolls in the features of previous quinjets as well as some new features. It's top recorded speed is Mach 5.2 as well as with the new engine systems it can be used in space and vacuum environments. 

Though unarmed, the Predator is naturally radar-invisible and employs a new technology called the Chameleon Effect, designed by Tony Stark and tested in the Silver Centurion Iron Man Armor. This device that allows the Predator to blend into the background by projecting holograms of the background over the surface of the quinjet. Scanners register the surrounding environment on the fly. These images are then flowed through a holographic projector matrix, which wraps around the entire ship, making it blend in or disappear into the surroundings. The refractory coating's radar-absorbing ability and other stealth tech is key to the quinjet's Chameleon Effect, which all but prevents visual or electronic sightings. (But if you look real close and carefully you might see the outline of the Predator move across the background.)


Quinjet: It was developed by Wakandan scientists and built by billionaire industrialist Tony Stark, the Quinjet is a VTOL jet with a top speed of Mach 4. The Quinjet is a true VTOL craft, using a gravitic displacement array for lift-offs and tight maneuvering, but still maintains the ability to be lift off normally from a runway, or shot off one of the cannon launchers like used on naval aircraft carriers. 

At the flick of a switch, the Quinjet can become radar-invisible. The Quinjet's communication system can transmit and receive signals up and down the EM spectrum for thousands of miles and encode/decode messages for additional security. It also has an extremely reliable autopilot that can handle the flying or make the Quinjet hover in place, while the heroes do something brave but foolhardy. The autopilot is voice-activated, as are the ignition and various hatches. Of course, the Quinjet's systems recognize only approved Avenger's voiceprints.

The hull is not made of adamantium, but it is pretty durable and can take several whacks before any of its occupants are in any danger. In addition to that, a Quinjet seats eight comfortably, and the ergonomic cup-holders are virtually spill-proof.

Hydrojet: This is a version of the Quinjet specifically designed to be used for long term underwater expeditions. Built by Stark Solutions with Dr. Walter Newell (Stingray) assisting, the submarine is with an oxygen-diffusing system providing breathable air almost indefinitely, allowing occupants to breathe underwater indefinitely. The sub's chief offensive weapon is a powerful electrical discharge device built into the exoskeleton of the vessel, able to project bolts of up to 20,000 volts directly ahead of it to a range of 100 meters. This is meant as a way for the sub to protect itself against sea creatures without a occupant going outside of the sub. There is also a specialized air-lock chamber in case this needs to happen, and also a high pressure isolation chamber for someone to readjust to the current inside pressure.

Sky-Skimmers: The Sky-Skimmers is a one-person vehicle resembling a flying motorcycle. This is an upgraded model from Stark Solutions, based on the original Sky-cycle design by Dr. Jorge Latham. It uses a smaller and more efficient version of the same gravitic displacement engine as the new quinjets. The Sky-skimmer generates a relatively weak force field to help the rider stay on the vehicle during turns and at higher speeds. This field provides no protection for the rider versus attacks.

*Weapons Technology*

However, there was technology discovered which had obvious uses for the team and the Avengers can take advantage of it as well. Lillian's security team is equipped with weapons and armor which is rather beyond what is currently available to the forces of GUARD. While they are still not the equal of a powerful paranormal, they can at least hold their own. 

The flexible armor grants near total body protection without hindering movement, while the force-field belts give additional full protection for limited durations. The small hand-blasters and pulse rifles have powerful solar-collecting batteries and are actually self-sufficient. Visitors, however, will see them displayed in the slot-chargers common to GUARD.


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 10, 2011)

*Forming the Team II*

Scene 1: The Circus Has Come to Town
Scene 2: A Perspective From the Cheap Seats
Scene 3: Welcome and Support
Scene 4: Who Wants to Be a Boy Scout
Scene 5: We are Men, Manly Men, in Tights. Looking for Wrongs to Right.
Scene 6: Interesting People
Scene 7: He's a What?
Scene 8: The Coming of the Demon

*Scene:* 1 *Location:* Avenger's Island (Museum Overlook)*Date:* 09:00 on Saturday, February 2nd, 1999


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 12, 2011)

*Thunder & Lightning*

Scene 1: Don't You Just Love Paperwork
Scene 2: Simply Electrifying!
Scene 3: Standoff
Scene 4: We Deliver in 30 Minutes or Less
Scene 5: At Home
Scene 6: The Demon Comes A Calling



*Scene:* 1 *Location:* Chase National Bank*Date:* 10:00 on Monday, February 5th, 1999


----------



## knightemplar (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Roster*

Here will go MSH character sheets for the starting characters. Improvements will be noted as we go along in GM's notes and changed here. 

*Active Members*

Justice (US) Powers: Telekinesis/Telepathy - Eric
Behemoth (EN) Powers: Demonic Powers - Chris
Inertia (CA) Powers: Kinetic Control - Michael
Force (US) Powers: Powered Armor - Rick
Cheshire (US) Powers: Invisibility - Jill
Masada (IS) Powers: Growth/Density Control - Bob
Icicle (US) Powers: Ice Control/Generation - NPC
Tigra (US) Powers: Super Senses, Super Dexterity, Claws - NPC

*Reserve Members*

Firestar (US) Powers: Microwave Generation/Control - NPC
Black Knight (EN) Powers: Flying Horse, Ebony Blade - NPC
Photon (US) Powers: Energy Generation/Control - NPC
Onyx (US/Japan) Powers: Martial Arts - NPC



*Justice*​ 
Fighting: Good (10)
Agility: Excellent (20)
Strength: Excellent (20)
Endurance: Remarkable (30)
Reason: Good (10)
Intuition: Incredible (40)
Psyche: Amazing (50)

Health: 80
Karma: 100
Resources: Incredible (40)
Popularity: 25

Skills: Astronomy, Computers, Martial Arts A, Leadership


Telekinesis (Monstrous): Vance has the ability to use his telekinesis with brute force, but also with delicate control. 
Force Bolt(Amazing):
Flight(Amazing):
Telepathy (Remarkable):
Telepathic Stun Bolt (Remarkable):
Mind Link
Mental Probe (Good):
Telepathic Invisibility (Excellent): Vance is able to make him disappear from people's minds near him. This does not work on mechanical devices or anyone with a psi-screen higher than excellent. 
Telepathic Skill Mastery (Excellent): Vance has the ability to reach out with his telepathy and use reason based skills from people that know him within 4 areas of him. 
Telepathic Language Skills (Excellent): Vance can use his telepathy to temporarily learn languages by pulling it from people's mind. It goes away after the end of the current scene. The person he pulls the language from, usually has a major migrane once he is done. 
Psi-Screen (Amazing):
Precognition (Uncontrollable): This is a GM's plot device. It is totally uncontrollable. 
Postcognition (Good): Subject is limited to seeing images limited to the sites within 10 feet of the hero. 

History: Vance Astrovik was a latent mutant telekinetic who would have probably never realized his powers if not for the fact that he was visited by a future version of himself. Major Vance Astro of the Guardians Of The Galaxy had decided to warn young Vance not to become an astronaut like he had and the psychic backlash of meeting his future self activated his latent telekinetic abilities. Vance soon ran away to develop and learn more about his powers. Of course, he wanted to escape the abuse of his father as well. 

In an attempt to evade a private detective that his parents had hired to find him, Vance became a wrestler in the Unlimited Class Wrestling Federation under the alias of Mangling John Mahoney. While most of his opponents had superhuman strength, Vance used his telekinetic bolts to knock down opponents. While wrestling, he teamed up with the Thing, who was doing some serious soul-searching of his own. The Thing eventually convinced Vance to return to his parents, and his mother assured him that his father was attending a therapy program.

Mr. Astrovik continued to abuse his son, and Vance sought refuge in a team of super heroes, the Avengers. Ironically, Vance was rejected by his idol, Captain America because of his youth. It was about this time his telepathic abilities started to show up. He helped Captain America

Finally, the scorn and abuse he received from his father became too much for Vance to handle. In a rage of anger, Vance lashed out and accidentally killed his father. Although Vance was acquitted of first degree murder, he was found guilty of negligent homicide and sent to the Vault. At the Vault, Vance earned the respect of his overseers as well as that of his fellow inmates. He was instrumental in helping solve many conflicts in the prison, and helped the guards train in super-powered combat. After he was released on parole, he has spent well over a year, helping the citizens of Liberty City clean up the mess after the Onslaught. 

Personality: Vance is smart and eager. He loves to do anything with space - he even wanted to be an astronaut for a while. Now his greatest ambition is to be an Avenger - a hero in the big leagues. An earnest young man, Justice sometimes shows inexperience, but not incompetence. 

Powers: Vance is a very powerful telekinetic, that rival Jean Grey of X-men fame. He has the ability to create force fields as well as telekinetically throw 2 1/2 tons around like a doll. His telepathic powers are still new to him and very weak compared to his telekinetic powers. He is still trying to cope and learn how to use them properly. 


*Behemoth*​ 

*Inertia*​ 

*Force*​ 

Fighting: Good (10)
Agility: Good (10)
Strength: Good (10)
Endurance: Excellent (20)
Reason: Remarkable (30)
Intuition: Good (10)
Psyche: Good (10)

Health: 50
Karma: 50
Resources: Remarkable (30)
Popularity: -5

Skills: Electronics, Tinkering, and Heir to Fortune

The Force Battlesuit: The Force armor was one of the world's most sophisticated battlesuits. It worked on the principle of force-field manipulation.

When Clay wears the battlesuit his abilities are raised to the following levels:

Fighting: +2 CS Remarkable (30)
Agility: +1 CS Excellent (20)
Strength: +3 CS Incredible (40)
Endurance: +4 CS Monstrous (75)
Health: 165

Repulsion Field (Incredible): The force field completely fills the area which Force occupies. Any solid object, such as bullets, ice, human beings, that enters the area will be repulsed 1-10 areas and sustain Incredible damage. An Amazing strength or better is required to penetrate the field. This field provides Force with Incredible protection against physical and energy attacks.

Force Blasts (Incredible): Force can generate force blasts of Incredible intensity in a 5-area range.

Flight (Incredible): Force can manipulate force fields and fly at Incredible air speeds (20 areas per round).

EMP (Amazing): The Force armor can generate an electro-magnetic pulse that dampened all electrical systems for six minutes. This affects Force's own systems, and can only be done once per hour. This pulse has a 2-area range.

Body Armor (Good): Force's metallic armor provides him with Good protection against physical and energy attacks when his force field is deactivated.


History: Clay Wilson was a cocky young man when he invented the Force armor and decided to use it for personal gain. He had a long career as a criminal that brought him into conflict against superheroes such as Sub-Mariner and Iron Man, and eventually he struck a deal with Justin Hammer; he would share half the profits of his crimes with Justin Hammer, in return for Hammer's protection and financial backing. However, as time passed, Wilson became sick in his life of crime and violence. When he confided his feelings in Justin Hammer about his feelings, the criminal businessman responded by confining him and putting a failsafe mechanism in his armor to kill him if he ever escaped.

But Force escaped anyway, and turned to Tony Stark for assistance. After Stark disabled Hammer's failsafe mechanism, Wilson surrendered the Force armor. But Hammer angered by Wilson's betrayal, sent the Beetle, Blacklash, and the Blizzard to kill him. Eventually Force defeated Blizzard in combat, and the assassins were force to retreat. To prevent Hammer from bothering Wilson again, Tony Stark staged Force's escape and accidental death. 

For a while , Clay Wilson worked for Barstow Electronics as a researcher under the name of Clay Walker. The FBI approached Clay to testify against Hammer for immunity to past crimes using the Force armor and the Witness Protection program. He accepted this deal, and testified against Hammer, but Hammer's attorneys found a loophole within the prosecution's case. Ever since Hammer has had a standing contract out on Wilson.

With the recent death of Tony Stark during the Onslaught, Clay found himself inheriting a sizable amount of money through Tony's will. He was also given his Force suit back, as well as technological designs that were used in the Iron Man series of armors. As a condition of the will, Clay was to use the Force armor as a force for good, to battle crime. In keeping with this promise, he has joined the Mid-West Avengers. 

Personality: Since his previous troubles with Justin Hammer, Clay has just been trying to seek peace and security within an electronics career. He has gotten used to looking over his shoulder, looking for people that want to collect on Hammer's contract. The recent death of Tony has left his life in upheaval. He is still trying to get used to the changes that his life has taken. 

Powers: The Force armor was one of the world's most sophisticated battle suits. It worked on the principle of force-field manipulation. With the suit, Force can emit a repulsion field, in which any solid object will be repulsed away from Force. The armor had the ability to Fly, fire Force Blasts, as well as Armor to protect the wielder. The only power that Clay is reluctant to use is the EMP Pulse, as it knocks out all electrical systems, including the Armor, for a total of six minutes.

Appearance: Clay is an average man standing 6' 3", with blonde hair. He dresses very nicely, as he gets paid very well as an Avenger. 

*Cheshire*​ 

*Masada*​ 



*Icicle*​ 


*Tigra*​ 

*Firestar*​ 

*Black Knight*​ 
*Photon*​ 


*Onyx*​


----------



## knightemplar (Mar 7, 2011)

*Demon*​ 


In 1963, Dr. Raymond Benton, the once respected medical colleague of Dr. Strange, made a pact with an extra-dimensional demon known as Satannish. In exchange for his life essence, Satannish granted him a lifetime of power unleashed. Dr. Benton, now known as Asmodeus, attacked Dr. Strange. His first battle with Dr. Strange led to his defeat.

Dr. Benton thought long and hard about how to overcome his old foe and subject this dimension to his rule. He thought that to defeat a master of magic like Dr. Strange could only come with experience and a group of followers to back him up. He then gathered a group of followers and had them also make a pact with Satannish. These individuals became the first of the Morbanes. Once again, the group, now known as the Sons of Satannish, attacked Dr. Strange and lost. 

Dr. Benton then saw the scope of what he truly needed to win. He needed a true army of disciples, then there could be no way that they could lose. Then using the Morbanes as the heads of his armies, they started recruiting acolytes of their own. These acolytes were not only trained with some minor magical skill, but with weaponry. These acolytes became known as the Demon-Warriors.

Over the years, Asmodeus' forces have grown substantially. Asmodeus has learned the secret of demon summoning from Satannish, and has taught it to his Morbanes. Now within the field, the Morbanes could call upon reinforcements from the Pits of Hell itself. 

*Organization*

Demon is currently laid out in a two-tiered organizational structure. At the top is the Dark Hierachy, Asmodeus and his circle of Morbanes, which includes all the more powerful practitioners of the dark arts. At the bottom are the Demon-warriors and the Demon-spawn. 

Asmodeus rules Demon with an iron hand. His Morbanes are his generals. Though there are some special Morbanes, that act as his true right hand. Sheath, Asmodeus' premier assassin would be a good example of this. 
Those of the Demon-warriors that show true potential and skill in the dark arts are promoted to the rank of Morbane, and taught even more of the dark arts. 

*Goals*

Asmodeus only has a few true goals on his mind. The entire subjugation of this world, then this dimension. It should be noted that he has also considered subjugating Satannish himself. But until they can amass the power that is needed for this grand plans. They shall continue to collect artifacts of mystical origins and destroy anyone who stands in their way.

*Personnel*

Asmodeus: The head of Demon. Asmodeus oversees all Demon operations, as well as being the direct contact with the extra-dimensional entity known as Satannish. 

Sheath: Asmodeus' premier demonic assassin. Sheath has the ability to create swords out of mid-air and send them unerringly to strike down his targets. 

Morbanes: The Morbanes are the backbone of the organization, and seem to be comprised of Demon-warriors that have proven themselves in one respect or another, most likely in their skill with the black arts. Morbanes are most commonly seen in a traditional cape and cowl, and are usually armed with a Soul Gem and a magical Wand of Satannish.

The Soul Gem is embedded into their foreheads upon induction into the Morbanes, and seems to be a source of power. Their wands also seem to be magically enhanced.

Often, Morbanes will be seen with summoned demons to assist them in their objectives, and to protect them from attacks. These demons vary as well, but seem to be more animalistic than humanoid in nature.

Morbanes are able to work together with other Morbanes to increase their cooperative power. Important missions are usually led by three Morbanes, who will combine their powers to take out any formidable opposition. They are very dangerous, and very devious.

Demon-warriors: The standard shock troops of the organization. When a Demon-Warrior shows exemplary talent or magical skill, he is promoted to the rank of Morbane.

Demon-spawn: The true demons from the Pits of Hell. They vary in size and power, but exist as tools when needed.

*GM's Note:* Demon is based upon an organization from Hero Games of the same name. I am changing the background a bit to make it fit in more with the Marvel Universe. 




*Guard*​ 

*Superteam Liasons*

A special branch of the O&T division is the Superteam Liaisons - agents who are assigned to a particular team of heroes as their liaison to the Guard and the U.S. government. In exchange for a team accepting a liaison, the Guard offers them training, access to many of its databases and services, and sometimes even financial support. The team, in turn, is expected to keep their Liaison informed about what they are doing, villains they encounter, unusual technologies they acquire, and so forth. Not all superhero teams have an SL, but those who do speak highly of their Liaisons, who often go into battle right beside the teams, despite their lack of superpowers. 
Goals

The goals of the Guard can be divided into two broad groups: overall goals, the ones that the public knows about; and the more covert, factional goals of various groups within the Guard who try to advance their own agendas.

The publicly-known goals of the Guard are not very different from those of any law enforcement agency. The Guard wants to enforce the laws it was designed to enforce, which is to say, they want to put super-villains behind bars. Most Guard agents are strongly devoted to this goal, and the desire to protect innocent American citizens from which it grows. More than one Guard agent has willingly given his life to protect the people of the United States.

In order to put super-humans in one of the Stronghold-class prisons , though, the Guard needs funding, equipment, weapons, and many other things. It has to engage in the year-in, year-out battle for funding on Capitol Hill, and is constantly struggling to justify its budget with successes in the field and the lab. Then it has to turn that funding into working weapons, functioning facilities, and well-trained agents. All of this puts a tremendous strain on the organization, particularly because it is so often in the media spotlight. 

Once one gets beneath the surface, however, numerous other goals, sometimes conflicting ones, present themselves. Like any organization, the Guard is prone to a certain amount of factionalism and internal politics, and each faction or power group has its own priorities. Some of the other factions in the Guard include groups that want to expand the Guard's role to deal with some kinds of non-superhuman criminal activity (such as drug smuggling), groups that want the Guard to lobby Congress to be converted into a full-fledged national police force (to take the place of all such local forces), and groups with strong opinions about various aspects of Guard life, such as which types of blasters are best in which situation. Debates among these groups often rage in e-mail messages, informal newsletters, and discussions over coffee after a long day's work. 

*Facilities*

Attebury Proving Grounds: Based just south of Indianapolis on the closed Army base of Fort Atterbury, this facility is where new weapons and gear are tested before being issued to the Guard Agents. 

Liberty Island Facility: Based on the Island of the Statue of Liberty, a high tech base has been established there as a Regional Command Center for the entire East Coast of the United States of America. 

White River Station: Based in Indianapolis, this station serves as the Regional Command Center for the Mid-West. 

*Personnel*

Guard Agents: These individuals make the rank and file of Guard. These are the people that put their lives on the line by facing the super-villains every day. These are the members of Guard that heroes will deal with on an almost every day basis.

Lieutenant Charlene White: The head of the Atterbury Proving Grounds facility based on the former Army Base Fort Atterbury. 

Lieutenant Olivia Harris: The head of the East Coast Containment Facility, Lt. Olivia Harris has perhaps the highest stress position of all the Guard Agents. It is her job to make sure that captured super-villains remain so, and must constantly watch out from "visits" from her prisoner's "friends". 

Captain Raven Darkholme: Raven Darkholme is Major Cooper's second-in-command over Freedom Force. 

Captain John McGrath: John McGrath is Regional Commander of the East Coast region of the Guard, based on Liberty Island. 

Major Valerie Cooper: Val Cooper was the Mutant-Affairs Advisor to the President of the United States and the National Security Council. She has recently been accepted to Guard with the rank of Major, as the New Commander of Freedom Force. She previously managed the government-sanctioned mutant groups of the original Freedom Force and X-Factor.

Colonel Nicholas Fury: Former Executive Director of SHIELD, Colonel Fury has recently been appointed by President Hawthorne to lead the GUARD as the new Director of Operations.

*Equipment*

The Guard uses hundreds of different pieces of equipment, weapons, and vehicles. Most of it is standard law enforcement equipment used by many different organizations - shotgun microphones, handcuffs, tear gas and similar weapons, and micro-electronic listening devices, just to name a few. However there are some types of equipment, particularly weapons, which are unique to the Guard; a few of these are described below. Most of these items are designed and built by Stark/Fujikawa International. When Fujikawa took over Stark Internatioal, the Guard took a chance on it and was handsomely rewarded with a quality line of advanced weapons and equipment custom-designed by Stark/Fujikawa International. The close relationship between the Guard and Stark/Fujikawa has continued to this day. 

*Weapons*

G7 Blaster Pistol: The G7, known as the "Battle Ace" pistol is the standard sidearm of Guard Agents. It is a particle-beam weapon which fires a concentrated blast of energy. The blast is not affected by gravity or wind, making it much easier to aim than a bullet. The energy pack (called a "juice pack") powering the G7 is good for 12 shots; most agents carry at least one extra juice pack if not two.

G12 Assault Rifle: The G12 is the standard assault rifle of the Guard, and is based upon the same technology as the G7. It is capable of automatic fire. Its energy pack carries 30 shots worth of juice.

G14 Sniper Rifle: The G14 variant of the G12 is designed for use by snipers. It is extremely long and heavy, making it an impractical weapon for actual combat situations. However, its length, coupled with its precision aiming technology, give it pinpoint accuracy up to 1,000 yards. 

G30 Suppressor Rifle: The G30 Suppressor is one of the Guard's most unusual weapons. It projects a beam of as-yet not fully understood extra-dimensional energy which has the effect of sapping Movement Powers. It has a total of 32 shots worth of energy in each juice pack. Guard scientists working with Stark/Fujikawa researchers, hope to be able to adapt this unusual form of energy for weapons which will drain other superpowers.

G33x Nullifier Rifle: The G33X Nullifier still only exists as a prototype, but promises to be an impressive addition to the Guard arsenal. The size of a large assault rifle, the G33X Nullifier is a weapon which neutralizes a paranormal's offensive powers. Different versions of the Nullifier exist for the different manifestation of paranormal powers (by SFX). Guard scientists have prototypes for use against cold/ice, electricity, heat/fire, kinetic, and sonic powers. Each different version is designated by the appropriate letter (e.g. the G33Xc would work against cold/ice powers). Currently, this weapon is highly unreliable and doesn't carry enough of a battery capacity (only carrying 5 shots) to be truly useful in the field, but initial tests have been promising.

G8x Stun Pistol: The G8X Stun Pistol is an experimental weapon, meant to bypass armor and other defenses to render a target unconscious in a quick, efficient manner. The current prototype is faring well in tests.

*Restraint Technology*

Most of the restraining devices used by the Guard are standard police equipment, or reinforced versions of the same. However, due to the nature of its mission, the Guard often needs specialized restraints. Some of the most common include: 

Weakness Cuffs: These high-tech handcuffs completely immobilize the hands and emit energy which saps the wearer's Strength. 

Anti-Psionic Hood: This device, used to restrain mentalists, is a hood interwoven with fibers which inhibit mental powers. Not only does the hood block the mentalist's line of sight entirely, but it makes his powers much more difficult to use. 

*Armor*

All Guard agents are issued protective gear. This includes a suit of flex-mesh armor made from high-tech polymers which are lighter and stronger then Kevlar (and whose structure and creation are well-kept Guard secrets). Accompanying the armor is a helmet which provides not only protection, but a wide range of sensory and communication equipment as well. Guard Armor is the envy of the armed forces and many other organizations; the Guard is often pressured by Congress to release the secret of its construction, but so far has been able to avoid having to do this.

GPE3 Guard Armor: This type of armor has been in service since the beginning of Guard. Most agents consider it very bulky and hate wearing it. But they also realize that it may save their lives.

GPE4X Guard Booster Armor: This is the replacement for the older armor GPE3 Guard Armor. It is currently in the experimental stage and only being used in the Indianapolis area. The new set of armor adds synthetic musculature and servos to increase the wearer's physical strength. The armor has the same protection as the GPE3 armor, but the GPE4X Booster Armor adds to the wearer's Strength. 

GPE5X Undercover Armor: This is another experimental armor being tested in the Indianapolis area. The armor is meant to look like a normal street clothes so an agent can investigate with a greater degree of protection. Guard scientists are trying to determine a way to protect the head while being unobvious, but their personal force fields aren't working properly. 

*Miscellaneous*

Guard Sampling Recorder: This piece of equipment is still in the experimental stages, undergoing testing in Indianapolis. The device is used to measure paranormal powers in the field. The recorder not only records the use of a paranormal power on video and audio tracks, it also measures the relative "output" of that power, so that data can be cross-referenced with other paranormals to determine an approximate power level.

*Vehicles*

Unlike so many of the super-villains that they hunt, Guard agents usually can't fly under their own power. Instead, they have to rely on vehicles to get them anywhere they need to be as fast as possible. Some of the more common vehicles in the Guard's fleet include:

GTV-24 Mini-Sub: The GTV-24 Mini-Sub is the Guard Equivalent of a fighter jet under water. They are small enough to be carried alongside carriers and the like. There aren't many of the GTV-24's overall, since aquatic combat is uncommon for the Guard.

GTV-47X Jet Pack: The GTX-47X is the Guard's newest experimental personal jet pack. It is designed to fit on the back of any standard Guard armor, providing them with Flight The Jet Pack is only capable of about one hour of flight before it needs to be recharged. Many Guard Agents are still wary of strapping raw jet thrusters onto their back and soaring through the air, so field testing is going slowly since the GTV-47X has been classified as a highly dangerous experimental "aircraft".

GTV-88 Motorcycle: The GTV-88 is a motorcycle used by individual agents. It uses a specially-designed engine and unique fuel mixture (called "Hyperfuel") to attain speeds greater than those attainable by civilian motorcycles. (If ordinary fuel is used to power the GTV-88, reduce its move from 60 to 48.) It can be fitted with a sidecar to carry a second agent.

GTV-94 Taskwagon: The Taskwagon is the workhouse of the Guard's ground fleet. Approximately twenty feet in length and well-armored, it is capable of carrying up to eight agents and their equipment (or ten agents in extremely cramped conditions). Additionally, it contains advanced scanning and sensory equipment, a satellite linking the on-board computers tp the Guard's base computers, and charging stations for juice packs. It runs best on Hyperfuel; if ordinary fuel is used, reduce its move from 48 to 36.

Additionally, Taskwagons have a modular construction that allows them to be converted for specialized uses, though this usually entails the loss of some passenger capacity. Common conversions include Combat (adds a blaster in a roof-mounted turret, two forward-launched missiles and extra armor; reduces passenger capacity to five); Crime Investigation (adds a criminalistics laboratory; reduces passenger capacity to three); and Medical (converts Taskwagon into a large, advanced ambulance; reduces passenger capacity to three).

GTV-107 SP Helicopter: More than one super-villain has surrendered when confronted with the power of the SP Helicopter, the Guard's armored gunship. Sporting machine guns, missiles, and non-lethal blasters, the SP is able to take on even the most powerful superhumans. In addition to a pilot and a gunner, it can carry up to three Guard agents and their equipment. Its sensory equipment includes infrared detection devices and radar.

GTV-122 Air Transport: This VTOL aircraft is the airborne equivalent of the Taskwagon. Its purpose is not speed or combat, but rather the transportation of agents and cargo. It can carry up to thirty fully-equipped Guard agents. If Guard agents from Los Angeles need to investigate a crime in the Nevada desert, the GTV-122 is how they'll get there.

GTV-199 Supersonic Transport: The GTV-199 is similar to SHIELD's Quicksilver Jet in most respects. It is a high-speed combat aircraft which can carry up to 12 Guard Operatives with full gear, and supplants the GTV-122 Air Transport when conflict is a possibility.

*The Prisons*

Stronghold-class Prisons are the largest and most expensive prison specifically designed to hold paranormals. Two facilities currently exist. The Vault located in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado has been in operation since April 20th, 1988. Stronghold has just started construction in the Arizona Desert. Currently it is one of Guard's highest priorities to get the Stronghold Prison to full functionality.

Both of these prisons were designed to hold some of the most dangerous criminals that the world has ever known. These villains whose powers are dependent on mechanical or other devices are generally penned in normal, maximum security jails. But iron bars alone do not hold a paranormal who can simply melt them. Specially treated alloys, energy fields, and the like are needed to contain these felons. Attempts at rehabilitation are made but there usually been a high failure rate if not backed up by successful methods of neutralizing the paranormal's power, either permanently (which has very rarely succeeded) or through a weapon or device that can render him helpless of he should ever return to villainy. This is crafted from a thorough research and understanding of the peculiar energy patterns and make-up of the individual (Yup, it's got to suck when the authorities catalog your susceptibilities, vulnerabilities, and power limitations). 

*Treatment & Facilities*

While this sort of program suggests a very expensive treatment for the benefit of one person, there are amazing breakthroughs in scientific knowledge that have been made by the study of captured paranormals. If it weren't for pesky things like human rights and jail breaks, the prisoners would never be set free!

Some villains are actually victims of their own powers, unbalanced by the traumatic energies and physical reactions within them. Such cases have been treated, more often with doses or variations of mutaphetamine, a drug developed by Dr. Franck in later years. After close study and thorough evaluations by skilled psychologists, these hopefully cured paranormals are returned to society.

*Staff*

All the Stronghold facilities have an administrative staff of fourteen people, a research team of twenty-five, medical and support of eighteen, twenty guards, ten fully-trained combat specialists, ten Guardsmen, and a super-armored hero in charge of security; Guardsman is responsible for the security of the Vault prison in the Colorado Mountains. A new version of the armor called Vanguard will be responsible for the security of the Stronghold facility in the Arizona Desert. Within the five underground levels are cells for up to fifty prisoners. The grounds for five miles around the prison are considered off-limits to any unauthorized personnel. The area and building structures are equipped with the latest in sensor, security, communication, and computer technologies. Escapes may seem inevitable but not because Guard doesn't try. It's not easy keeping tabs on these super-villains.


*GM's Note:* Guard is based upon an organization from Cybergames of the same name, published in Champions: New Millenium and the book of the same series Alliances. I am changing the background a bit to make it fit in more with the Marvel Universe.


----------

